
Google Names Five Winners Of Project 10^100, Awards $10 Million Total - Swizec
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/24/google-project-10-100/
======
sachinag
I'm so thrilled that Carl Malamud/Law.gov got $1 million. His tireless
devotion to using technology to shine sunlight on the government over the past
20(!) years literally has changed the way interact with our government. (ex.
his skunkworks project turned into SEC EDGAR, the database of all SEC filings
that's sliceable and diceable) It's a goddamn shame he has to live on a
shoestring personal budget.

EDIT: If you'd like to donate, go to <http://public.resource.org> and scroll
down to the PayPal Donate button. I just gave another $100.

------
Griever
Glad to hear that the Khan Academy was awarded $2m! Completely well-deserved
imo.

~~~
CountHackulus
Having personally used it to brush up on my calculus and differential equation
skills, I have to agree that it's money well deserved. Google is saying that
the $2m will go towards translating the core videos into other languages,
which I think is an excellent move. If this can help students in English
speaking countries, why not others?

------
cdawzrd
Glad to see FIRST on that list. That organization is largely responsible for
my (and many of my friends') interest in engineering and product development.

------
Empact
Related discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1724070>

